# Pictures of Cosmo



## TabbyL (May 13, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of Cosmo. ^^


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww lovely.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Cosmo is very cute! Thanks for sharing some pictures of him.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He's adorable! 

In your other post you called him a buff tuxedo color, he's actually a abstract. 
This site is great for understanding colors http://www.lilliputpoodle.com/particolor.html


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, he is so adorable!


----------

